# Rabbit Disappeared



## Molly Turner

Hi,

My stepdad accidentally left the cage door open to our rabbit hutch lastnight and my rabbit has disappeared. 

My garden is completely fenced off and he has never shown any interest of escaping as hes always out in the garden.

Theres no sign of foxes or any blood although we do live next to a wood and we do get them round our estate.

Has anyone had this before that might know what has happened?


----------



## Summercat

Did you find your rabbit @Molly Turner?


----------



## Molly Turner

Summercat said:


> Did you find your rabbit @Molly Turner?


no unfortunately ive never found out what happened to him


----------



## Jackie Lee

I hope your rabbit is in a safe place while he's not with you


----------

